# Do you like German Shepherds?



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Do you like German Shepherds?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

My boy is a pleasure to own and could not imagine my life without a GSD in it. I will always have one. There are other breeds that I admire but they are not for me. (pssst, I think they are addicting).


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Not to be a smarty pants but.... Weird poll. It's kinda a given we all love the breed that's why we are on the forum.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> No to be a smarty pants but.... Weird poll. It's kinda a given we all love the breed they why we are on the forum.


sshhh i'm trying to flush out the cat lover lurkers


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I can't think of any breed I could ever love anywhere near as much  I don't think I could survive without one.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

keiko said:


> sshhh i'm trying to flush out the cat lover lurkers


 
well you caught one. lol


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

KZoppa said:


> well you caught one. lol


Noooooooo!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

2yrs ago i would've said, probably not. but today, w/three of them now, i've fallen in love and these are the dogs for me. forever. i can't imagine having another breed w/out at least one shepherd around. 

dw~


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

... really? This is a German Shepherd forum. Redundant question. Why would anyone be here if they didn't like GSDs?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

With all the ridiculous posts I have seen lately, I think the question isn't so bad. Honestly, there are many users right now who seem to only be members to start arguments. JMO.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> With all the ridiculous posts I have seen lately, I think the question isn't so bad. Honestly, there are many users right now who seem to only be members to start arguments. JMO.


Maybe if people weren't so close-minded and clueless there wouldn't be so many arguments.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

True. But it takes two to tango lol  
I usually agree with some arguments on here, because it allows for debate and different sides/opinions are seen. But there's been too much for me this weekend xD


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

I think people have been too bored this weekend.  <me>


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Haha! That's true. I know we've been having thunderstorms so we've been stuck inside x.x
Koda went a bit stir crazy yesterday


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Verivus said:


> Maybe if people weren't so close-minded and clueless there wouldn't be so many arguments.


I think the real question should be:

"Do you like the people that own GDS's"?

You may get a different response.

I don't have any animosity towards anyone here, but I've run into a few doozies out there in the real world.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

keiko said:


> sshhh i'm trying to flush out the cat lover lurkers


Me & my dogs love cat's, specially Lakota, she LOVES cats.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Verivus said:


> I think people have been too bored this weekend.  <me>


It's good to be bored once in a while.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

i like that about the cats. i'm also a cat lover but can't have them. my husband and youngest daughter are allergic to them, and i have one dog that thinks they're breakfast food. if i could i'd have a pair of maine **** cats myself. love those big guys. 

dw~


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

100% true love. We will always own a GSD. When I become older and not able to maybe care for a GSD puppy, I will do my best to get a 4 year old or older GSD to rescue.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

This!! 



Anthony8858 said:


> I think the real question should be:
> 
> "Do you like the people that own GDS's"?
> 
> ...


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

_



sshhh i'm trying to flush out the cat lover lurkers 

Click to expand...

_Uh oh, I'm a cat lover! Not really a lurker though.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

Moi? Purrrr!


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

Anthony8858 said:


> I think the real question should be:
> 
> "Do you like the people that own GDS's"?
> 
> ...



i don't like most people, no matter what kind of animals they have. so i'm at a real disadvantage there. or maybe i'm seriously disadvantaged in that i have a personality disorder that forces me to just be basically unlikable. lmao 

dw~


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Wait, all this time I thought I was on a knitting forum!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

keiko said:


> sshhh i'm trying to flush out the cat lover lurkers


And those of us that did not actually pick our GSD as our breed, but had it picked for us 

We have only had our GSD puppy for a month or so now and she was not supposed to be for me. She is supposed to be our daughters 4-H dog. But that sweet little girl has wiggled her way into my heart too 

So even though Samoyed's are my first love and yes I am here on a GSD message board, I am learning a lot about the breed and learning to love them 

Not so crazy of a question for some of us  And yes, I do love my cat too


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Nop.

And I'm being honest. I like MY German Shepherds, and I like working dogs, whatever the breed. I don't like GSDs with no working ability more than I like Pugs, but feel atracted and I'm open to own any dog of any color shape and size that "has it".

I participate in this forum because the working and sport threads are quite active and I don't participate in those GSD boards where those are not active.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I know it's a trick question so I'm not going to answer.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

Is there a poll for "worst polls".


----------



## rarerare37 (May 6, 2012)

Well this is my first post and will say that I do. My daughter purchased a gsd, and she has just turned 5 months old. Our previous dog which we lost at 11 was a Great Pyrenees. I will state that the pyr is as good a dog as anyone can own. However my wife said no more slobbering so we went with the shepherd this time. She's a handful but she is very intelligent. Also a very nice looking dog. Since we had a pyr though I insisted on a long hair. Sorry shepherd show people but I find a long haired dog many times more attractive then a short haired. Anyway so far so good, and hope to have her around for many years.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I answered I love them but am not sure whether Ill go w/ a GSD again.Nothing against the breed i just may not be the right owner.However when you say dog I see a GSD!


----------



## tank101 (Mar 30, 2012)

I dont have a gsd I only have labs and will probably always have labs. My first GSD I had for only a few months wasn't a "good" experiences. I love Dozer to death but it was a bad experiences. I do see Radar a lot though, my aunts GSd, and he is an awesome dog and he got me started on the breed. I have done research more research and some more research and I see me owning the breed one day. So I will never know if the breed is truly for me until I have a "real" experience with the breed and owning one. I am not saying Dozer was a bad dog but the way he was kept before me getting him may have been a key factor and he became un-safe. After being on the forum though I am really loving the breed


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

tank101 said:


> After being on the forum though I am really loving the breed


Between all I've learned here and getting lucky with such a sweet puppy, I'm really learning to enjoy maybe even love the breed too!!!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

See, I can't answer the poll because I love them, but I also like them -- two different things. And yes you can love something without liking them, like the little black pit bull. I cared about it, without actually liking the breed. And you can like something without loving it, but you can also do both. I love my dogs, and I like my dogs. So I could not answer the poll.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Depends on the German Shepherd. So I cannot answer.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, I like _mine_. I only know one other german shepherd besides mine and to be honest I really dislike her. One time we were camping and I was sitting there eating candy and she just approached me, stared at me, and growled. She's growled at my fiance too when she was a guest in our campsite for seemingly no reason. She's a freaky dog and I wouldn't be surprised at all if she bit a person or another dog.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

"No I lost my way on the internet" - 4 people voted that

bwaahahahaha :rofl:


----------



## 3ToesTonyismydog (Dec 27, 2009)

Kinda laughed at the question and was shocked when I saw how many people voted "No I lost my way on the internet"....Ding-a-lings for sure. Since 1976 I have always had at least 1 GSD (these were my dogs not daddys). I have left my house twice to get a Malamute or Golden Retriever, both times I returned with my beloved G.S PUPPY.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

3ToesTonyismydog said:


> Kinda laughed at the question and was shocked when I saw how many people voted "No I lost my way on the internet"....*Ding-a-lings for sure*. Since 1976 I have always had at least 1 GSD (these were my dogs not daddys). I have left my house twice to get a Malamute or Golden Retriever, both times I returned with my beloved G.S PUPPY.


Or, you know, smartbutts.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

...It's not really a one word answer for me. Yes, I love the breed.... but, only when they are what they are supposed to be. I can't stand the ones that basically just look like a GSD.... but, in their head (temperament) they are something completely different. I like the GSDs with drive, with personality, ones that can be serious when it's time to work but huge goofballs when it's time to play. There is nothing more beautiful, elegant, powerful, and intimidating then a well bred GSD. I can't get enough of them! 

I do love the breed, and I will always have one. I'm hooked! However, I just can't stand when they are not bred correctly... it makes me sad to see that, knowing that our breed is going down the tubes with every one of those litters. I love Zira, but... She is not a good example of the breed at all. And if I didn't know better, I would have NEVER gotten another GSD after her! I'm glad I did though, because I can honestly see my house with this breed for the rest of my life. My SO and I adore the breed.... this is definitely a GSD home.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

TrickyShepherd said:


> ...It's not really a one word answer for me. Yes, I love the breed.... but, only when they are what they are supposed to be. I can't stand the ones that basically just look like a GSD.... but, in their head (temperament) they are something completely different. I like the GSDs with drive, with personality, ones that can be serious when it's time to work but huge goofballs when it's time to play. There is nothing more beautiful, elegant, powerful, and intimidating then a well bred GSD. I can't get enough of them!
> 
> I do love the breed, and I will always have one. I'm hooked! However, I just can't stand when they are not bred correctly... it makes me sad to see that, knowing that our breed is going down the tubes with every one of those litters. I love Zira, but... She is not a good example of the breed at all. And if I didn't know better, I would have NEVER gotten another GSD after her! I'm glad I did though, because I can honestly see my house with this breed for the rest of my life. My SO and I adore the breed.... this is definitely a GSD home.


I agree with this. Very well said.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I've always had a fondness for GSD's, then I got my girl and I thought to myself "why did I get a GSD?", she had me running from morning to night and I wasn't that active of a person She wasn't as easy to potty train as my other puppy(non GSD) and I didn't bond with her right away. After I took a breath and really started to watch her, read some books on GSD's, and read through things on here I realized what a great dog she was if I gave it my all. We did the school thing, the socialization thing, potty training became a success, etc. Now I take her with me everywhere and she loves everyone and everything. I have become more active too Because of this dog I can see me getting another GSD and I feel a sense of pride in owning a GSD.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

llombardo said:


> I've always had a fondness for GSD's, then I got my girl and I thought to myself "why did I get a GSD?", she had me running from morning to night and I wasn't that active of a person She wasn't as easy to potty train as my other puppy(non GSD) and I didn't bond with her right away. After I took a breath and really started to watch her, read some books on GSD's, and read through things on here I realized what a great dog she was if I gave it my all. We did the school thing, the socialization thing, potty training became a success, etc. Now I take her with me everywhere and she loves everyone and everything. I have become more active too Because of this dog I can see me getting another GSD and I feel a sense of pride in owning a GSD.


Most of this was my experience, too, except that Abby potty trained quickly.... and I won't be getting another, too old.


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

I LOVE the German Shepherds. I've always loved them from a young age (as in, about 7 years old.) My dad loves German Shepherds as well, so almost always when he would get us a dog, it would be some kind of German Shepherd mix. I'm hoping to own German Shepherds my whole life!


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

I love GS...They are the only dog for me!!

Funny they do it all...We love to swim--they love to swim.
They watch out for us and we care for them..
She loves to do everything we love to do...From hiking to
just hanging out with the family!


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

The minute we actually have one I'll love them. Haha I'm dyinggggggggggggggg for that to happen.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

LOVE the breed - grew up with them. Just don't like mine.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I love my own...however..when they came in for boarding in the kennel, I would cringe. They would usually turn into loud, whining, pacing, stressed, seperation anxiety ridden..a-holes. Lol. At least until they were very familiar with the new surroundings. Not good boarders unless you like diarrhea and hunger strikes..


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Bump! I posted this last year but maybe people's opinion of GSD changed? Hmmm?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Yes


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## curedba (Mar 31, 2013)

I didn't vote because there was not an answer that for I am literally scared sh*tless of the Breed lol because of past experiences however I just love my pup as I know him but I am always weary of other GSD to this day


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

my dogs are one of the greatest joys in my life


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

My dog's intelligence, her outer beauty, her noble nature... I'm of no worth in comparison. I feel very-very lucky to serve her needs, to teach her human language and I pray for her to have a long life. She is my goddess who understands me. And so every one of these wonderful dogs, they are dear to their owners as their own children. But... GSD is not a dog for everybody.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i like all dogs. i love GSD's.


----------



## Pooky44 (Feb 10, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> i like all dogs. i love GSD's.


Ditto


----------



## Jcheng (Apr 1, 2013)

If I didn't like german shepherds, I wouldn't be here.


----------



## lealdragon (May 4, 2013)

keiko said:


> sshhh i'm trying to flush out the cat lover lurkers


Ya know some of us love GSDs AND cats! They aren't mutually exclusive!


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

Jcheng said:


> If I didn't like german shepherds, I wouldn't be here.


Unless you're one of the seven who got lost on the internets.


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

lealdragon said:


> Ya know some of us love GSDs AND cats! They aren't mutually exclusive!


You got me there. Grew up with cats and I love them too!


----------



## Hercules (Aug 1, 2010)

Who would vote no on a GERMAN SHEPHERD forum?


----------

